# Book Recommendation on: Hermeneutics and the confessions



## Sebastian Heck (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi,
does anyone have a suggestion for a book/article/ressource on the topic of a "confessional hermeneutic" of Scripture. I.e. in what way does our churchly reading of Scripture lead to confessions? Anything come to mind?


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Truths We Confess: A Layman's Guide to the Westminster Confession of Faith (Vol. 1-3 Set): R.C. Sproul - Hardcover, Book | Ligonier Ministries Store

_Truths We Confess,_ RC Sproul.

This may be helpful.


----------

